
5 dead, nearly 200 sick in E. coli outbreak from lettuce, investigators stumped - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/06/02/five-dead-nearly-200-sick-in-e-coli-outbreak-from-lettuce-and-investigators-are-stumped
======
microcolonel
Can somebody show some restraint and consider that it may be largely
impossible to solve this problem? When the Washington Post reported on an
earlier, very similar outbreak (~200 infected, five dead) in 2006, they left
it to the facts.

